# fetchmail -> kmail



## Shooter2k (2. September 2004)

hallo forum,
ich habe vor kurzen fetchmail auf meinem server install. Fetchmail kümmert sich von nun an um meine Email ->via pop3 -> bei gmx. 

Diese eMails landen im Verzeichnis /var/mail/username. Das Verzeichnis /var/mail ist freigegeben.
Auf meinem Client ist Kmail installiert, das verzeichnis /var/mail/  von  server ist == auf -> client gemountet.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
-----------------------------
Was muss ich bei kMail einstellen, damit ich die Emails aus dem gemounteten Verzeichnis[SERVER] bekomme?


Danke an alle
mfg
Henry


----------



## Shooter2k (2. September 2004)

danke habe schon gefunden...

ist einfach lokales postfach mehr nicht


----------

